# 1995 240sx Check Engine Light



## capnpat (Apr 21, 2004)

The Check Engine Light just came on in my 1995 240sx. The engine seems to still run fine. Does anybody know how to diagnose the reason and reset the light.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

If you have an Autozone near you, they have diagnostic computers. Go there, they will tell you what it's for and clear the light for you. No charge.


----------



## capnpat (Apr 21, 2004)

*Thanks, one more question...*

Thank you very much, I'll give Autozone a try.

OK, I went to Autozone and, sure enough, they have the analyzer. They are not allowed to do the check anymore themselves, because the mechanic's bar association, or some such organization, got pissed at them for taking business away from mechanics. So now they give you the analyzer for a deposit of about $169.00. It comes with instructions and you get all your money back when you return the analyzer. I think you can buy it for about the same price, the guy at Precision-Tune told me he’d have to hook up my car to his $10,000 machine to analyze the problem for a small fee of $90.00.

Now I have another question: After resetting the light there is another test to check I/M monitors. There are about seven or eight monitor probes inside the engine. When you do the check it tells you if that monitor is either: not installed, ready or not ready. My check engine light (CEL) came on because of the O2 sensor probe and after resetting the CEL I now get a “not ready” status for O2 sensor, EGR, and Catalyst system. 

Does anybody know if I have to replace the O2 sensor to get the status changed back to ready? Or if it will not now pass the smog test? Or is that a normal status for those probes? Nobody knew anything at the Autozone. I’ll appreciate any help.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Come back to us with the codes if Autozone can't help you. Sometimes you'll bump into people there who have half the wits of a kangaroo.


----------



## Zen_dog (Nov 10, 2003)

I had the same thing happen to me about a year ago when I was doing about 80 going down 275. 

Engine seemed to run fine so I decided to do some searches on google for the problem. I read somewhere that I should reset the ECU , easier said than done. I couldnt get the bugger out so after further reading I learned that the ECU will reset its error codes after I think 50 cranks. 

After a week or so when I hit 50 cranks the light went away , been running fine since.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

just a random question is a 95 an obd 2 senor or whatever the new style is.


----------



## unknown2k1 (May 11, 2004)

so how did u fix ur light? and whats 50 crack


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

zlr101 said:


> just a random question is a 95 an obd 2 senor or whatever the new style is.


95 has OBD1. 96 and newer have OBD2.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oxygen sensor 25 bucks just change it out.
90% of the time it's that.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

madballa said:


> 95 has OBD1. 96 and newer have OBD2.


thanks i thought so but was wondering and 25 bucks seems really cheap for O2 mine was like $30 and i am sohc.


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

not to be a Dick, but 95 was the cross over year for obd1 and obd2 a 95 could be an obd2 mine is my last one wasn't so if you look under your hood at the paperwork glued to the top it will be able to tell you what it is


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i know there is all kinds of weird ones but on some US made cars some later 94 95 have ones that only a dealer can read like a 94 with obd2 plug but came up all errors, or that car was just messed up.


----------

